# Looking to get a fancy mouse



## Mouseketeer (May 18, 2013)

Hi
I'm looking into getting a fancy mouse 
I have an exo terra nano tank that I have put on its side. It is 30cm long and 20cm high. 
One end is completely mesh. There is also ventilation at the top.
It might only house it or them until they get to big and then I will buy a bigger tank.
I'm not a fan of cages. My recent rat died from a cat bending the bars of a cage with its paws. 
So do you think I should put a mouse in there? And I would only get a female because males smell more and get bigger than females.
Also if I only get one female would it feel less lonely if I put a mirror in there ?

Thank you  
Sincerely
Mouseketeer


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome! 

I would recommend using a bin cage or a tank, I am not a fan of cages either, as they are far less escape proof. Male and female mice don't usually have much of a size difference, in fact I have had does get bigger than bucks. If you are after a single mouse, a buck is your only option sadly. Female mice are very social, and will become so "lonely" if they are housed alone, that they usually develop mental problems and live shorter, more miserable lives; a mirror won't do a thing.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello.
The nano tank is much too small.
Mice need more space to dig,to climb and to behave almost natural.
I agree with twitchingwhiskers.Female mice should be never kept alone.It would be inappropriate.
I hope you aren't serious with you mirror idea.No mirror,toy or human being can come into place with fellow species.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

